# Orlando Park Tickets



## riverdees05 (Jul 17, 2011)

We are going to be in Orlando next week and looking for deals on Universal-Orlando and Gatorland tickets.  Any good place to get them for a good price at the last monent?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 17, 2011)

Costco is selling Universal 3 day park to park tickets including city walk for $149 per package.


----------



## Darlene (Jul 17, 2011)

There are $140 at the Costco here. It is a three day ticket and does not expire until 2014. 
We just got back, and I do suggest that you go as early as possible to Universal. Guest of Universal resorts get in an hour earlier than other guest, so there will always be lines when you arrive. When we arrived, the castle ride wait was 45 minutes.  It only goes up as the day goes on (we saw it at 2 hours at one pooint), and then after 6 pm comes back down to 45 minutes.  We never saw the wait shorter than that.  There is a single rider line at the castle that makes it reasonable.  There is also a self-guided castle tour that has no wait. I enjoyed being able to take my time and look at the castle.  We went to the  the wand shop 'magic' show, and thought it a huge waste of time. They take about 25 people at a time, and take one person from the audience to help them select a wand. 
There are times where you have to wait just to get into the gift shop. Also, they count the number of people in the Harry Potter area of the park, and when it reaches a certain number, they close it off. Then, you have to go get a 'fast pass' with a time when you can return. 
If you have any specific questions, let me know. 
Darlene


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 17, 2011)

There are ten of us going, two seniors, two adults, two teenagers and four young boys ages 5-10.  Harry Potter is very high on their list!


----------



## bdmauk (Jul 18, 2011)

anywhere to get discount universal tix besides costco?  not a member, none in my area.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 18, 2011)

we usually get our Disney tickets from undercovertourist.com.  You could try them for Universal:

http://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/attractions/islands-of-adventure.html#tickets

Always has been reliable.

If you google search you might find even more options.

Good luck.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 18, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> we usually get our Disney tickets from undercovertourist.com.  You could try them for Universal:
> 
> http://www.undercovertourist.com/orlando/attractions/islands-of-adventure.html#tickets
> 
> ...



+1  Another Tugger who always uses UT.  Have never had a problem, fast delivery, competitive prices, and they handle tickets for most of the popular Orlando area attractions.  It can add up quickly - spent over $4k for tickets this year (so far...)


----------



## lamb (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you view the Universal ticket info online at the costco.com website?  I can't seem to locate tickets unless I choose a package that includes a room.  I see CA legoland tix but I am searching for Orlando area ticket options.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 18, 2011)

there is a disney board  disboards.com
they might list best deals, or give you more answers
they have a Universal board too


----------



## Redrosesix (Jul 19, 2011)

I second the recommendation for disboard's universal thread - we're all cheapskates over there and people are always posting about the cheapest Orlando tickets. 

When we went to universal in February the best deal was online through the universal site. The multi-park pass would have been an even better deal but we wanted some downtime. And I'm pretty sure there was a coupon for Gatorland available - those can be searched for before your trip online as well

Another site I check regularly is mousesavers.com.  They normally tell you where the best current ticket prices are and it's updated as things change.


----------



## Davidr (Jul 19, 2011)

I also bought tickets from undercovertourist.  They came quickly and were cheaper than AAA.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 22, 2011)

*Bad experience with payless transportation in orlando*

{deleted} duplicate posting my mistake


----------



## frenchieinme (Aug 24, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> There are ten of us going, two seniors, two adults, two teenagers and four young boys ages 5-10.  Harry Potter is very high on their list!



AAA South as well as Universal offers an annual pass for something in or around $145 (preferred annual pass I believe) which also allows free parking (a $15 savings evry day).

frenchieinme


----------

